# Vertical Grips



## Davec43 (Jul 31, 2007)

I am currently acquiring everything I need for our up coming trip over seas and I was wondering what everyons opinion was on Vertical Grips. Read a little about how they effect how quickly you can transition to targets, is their any truth in that? Whats everyones perferred brand or style?


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 31, 2007)

There are a few threads on here that we've talked about them a little bit.  Some people like them, some don't.  Some are durable, some aren't.  I have had a couple of the plastic ones snap off on me.  I bought a metal one from CQD and love it.  There are some types that have a place you can incorporate a tac-light in.  Most have impressions for pressure switches and such.  You can store batteries or whatever you'd like inside, as most are hollowed out.  You should try a few out and see what works best for you. Just my :2c:


----------



## digrar (Aug 1, 2007)

I used to fold the one on my Austeyr up, but then again it wasn't a very good grip.


----------



## Davec43 (Aug 1, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> There are a few threads on here that we've talked about them a little bit.  Some people like them, some don't.  Some are durable, some aren't.  I have had a couple of the plastic ones snap off on me.  I bought a metal one from CQD and love it.  There are some types that have a place you can incorporate a tac-light in.  Most have impressions for pressure switches and such.  You can store batteries or whatever you'd like inside, as most are hollowed out.  You should try a few out and see what works best for you. Just my :2c:



I've tried out my share, haven't broke any yet.




Shot at 2007-08-01

That is what I'm using right now. I've googled the hell out of it and can't find it. What I'm looking for is a vertical grip thats shaped like a pistol grip that allows you to screw in your own tac light. A lot of the B/2/3 guys were using them not to long ago.


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 1, 2007)

lol i have broken plastic ones as well, but I have a plastic one on my m4gery now sitting in my bedroom. I wish i could remember the name, it's a pseudo off brand but it's a sturdy sumbitch with 2 pads removable for pressure pad placement, as well as 3 cr123 battery storage inside of it.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 1, 2007)

Mine is here: http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=305 ,it's metal, but doesn't incorporate a light


----------

